# Christina Aguilera on Vaginal Deliveries



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

From Hello Magazine.

"I didn't want any surprises. Honestly, I didn't want any [vaginal] tearing. I had heard horror stories of women going in and having to have an emergency C-section [anyway]. The hardest part was deciding on his birthday. I wanted to leave it up to fate, but at the same time I was ready to be done early!"

- Christina Aguilera, on giving birth to baby Max

Discuss.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

:


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Between this and the penis balloons at her son's circumcision, I don't have a lot of respect for her intelligence or ability to make reasonable decisions. It's not the decisions she made - many people have planned c-sections and many people circumcize. Her way of thinking is what gets me. It makes her look shallow and unwilling to make decisions in the best interest of her child.

I was a big fan of hers when she first became famous, but my views on her personal life have changed.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I just don't GET it. I may have to have a c-section due to previa and I'm really, really scared/concerned about it. To have a healthy pregnancy and just decide on a c-section for no reason -







:







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
From Hello Magazine.

"I didn't want any surprises. Honestly, I didn't want any [vaginal] tearing. I had heard horror stories of women going in and having to have an emergency C-section [anyway]. The hardest part was deciding on his birthday. I wanted to leave it up to fate, but at the same time I was ready to be done early!"

- Christina Aguilera, on giving birth to baby Max

Discuss.

Well according to the ACOG we shouldn't base our birth decisions on fads from famous people. And while I frequently don't agree with the ACOG, I think I'll be "good" and take their advice this time.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmm...possible vaginal tearing vs. definite abdominal cutting????







:







:







:


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

It just saddens me that she has the forum to share her thoughts with the masses...


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

Ah I was wondering if she circ'ed him when reading this comment

So she obviously cares a lot more about HER genital integrity than his


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerilynn* 
Ah I was wondering if she circ'ed him when reading this comment

So she obviously cares a lot more about HER genital integrity than his

Her husband is Jewish and a bris was important to him. But yeah, I don't imagine it would have bothered her much, as long as her hoo-hoo stayed tear-free.

sigh.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I think it's sad and scary that our culture is so entrenched with the idea that a c-section is easier than a vaginal birth. OTOH, I had a rough birth and I distinctly remember afterwards thinking, "I could've had an epidural! I could've had a C-SECTION!" Birth is brutal for many (most, IMO) women. It's sad she was so scared and uninformed. I consider her ignorant more than anything else, she just doesn't know what she is talking about.

BTW, TMI, but relevant... I swear my yoni is *tighter* now. Much!


----------



## ginadc (Jun 13, 2006)

:: sigh :: As I desperately try to get this breech baby to turn so that I can have the natural childbirth I want so much, I get utterly, irrationally *furious* at people who apparently could have a vaginal birth with no problem and just say, "Nah, ew, icky, cut me open."







:

I have a friend who chose to have a scheduled C at 40 weeks, 5 days because "well, the baby wasn't going anywhere and my doctors were going on their honeymoon." (They were getting married, to each other.) Apparently during her entire pregnancy it never occurred to them to, oh, get her acquainted with a backup...and she didn't really care. "I never had any interest in pushing the baby out anyway." So now she keeps telling me how "It will be okay if you have to have a C-section." It almost feels like she *wants* it to happen. Which is why I don't talk to her about the pregnancy anymore.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I still think the main reason so many celebs choose c-section is to allow a tummy tuck at the same time (this came up here on MDC just before Christina had her baby and one mom who is a nurse said she has actually seen the two surgeries paired up, so I guess it's possible!)...the other reasons they give are just cause they don't want to reveal how they "lose their baby body" so quickly! But maybe I am just bitter, LOL!


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow. Just wow. How much you want to bet that she is more worried about being less tight down there then getting a tear during birth. And penis balloons at the circ. That is just sick.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I posted this on the Birth Professionals forum.

I just can't believe a doc would say, "Oh, you don't want to tear? No prob. Let's schedule major abdominal surgery instead." The hell?!?!?! Is that going to become another medical reason for a c-s -- tearing phobia????


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

What a sad way to think. I can't imagine that amount of ignorance.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
I posted this on the Birth Professionals forum.

I just can't believe a doc would say, "Oh, you don't want to tear? No prob. Let's schedule major abdominal surgery instead." The hell?!?!?! Is that going to become another medical reason for a c-s -- tearing phobia????

I agree! That is very strange. If I had said to my doctor "I don't want to give birth, just schedule me a C-section" there is NO way she would have gone for it!!! I think with celebrities they tend to bend over backwards to give them what they want for a few different reasons. For one, they probably don't have to worry about justifying the c-section to an insurance company, because the celebrity can just pay for it outright themselves and cut out the middle man.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ginadc* 
:: sigh :: So now she keeps telling me how "It will be okay if you have to have a C-section." It almost feels like she *wants* it to happen. Which is why I don't talk to her about the pregnancy anymore.

Misery loves company.


----------



## Dwmama (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe how ignorant that statement is!


----------



## love2bmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
What a sad way to think. I can't imagine that amount of ignorance.











So sad.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

With both my kids, if I had told either OB that I wanted a c-section so that my hoo haa wouldn't tear they would have told me NO WAY and they should have. Seriously, where are your priorities, plus my dr gave me an extra stitch after my second child was born and its better than before


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't help it, I laughed when I read "I didn't want any surprises."

Because didn't she act TOTALLY SURPRISED at how much pain she was still in six days PP?









BIRTH CAN AND WILL SURPRISE YOU NO MATTER HOW YOU DO IT. There are no guarantees.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

whats wrong with surprises, anyways?







:


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

She is an entertainer; nothing more than that. What makes her an expert on childbirth and delivery anyway?

Quote:

There are not guarantees!
So true!


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I would have thought she would have had the vaginal delivery
and Nicole Richie would have opted for the c section.
Well at least they are both breast feeding.


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sad for her that she was so terribly uninformed, but I'm *really* sad and *angry* that the thousands of young girls that listen to her and read that magazine are getting yet another "CS is easy and birth is scary and awful" message







:


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Seriously, if you don't want surprises, kids are a BAD idea. ;-)

I just don't get why anyone thinks it's less damaging to the human body to cut a NEW hole than to use one that's already there....


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
I just don't get why anyone thinks it's less damaging to the human body to cut a NEW hole than to use one that's already there....

Amen to that, and I think you should make that into a new bumpersticker!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Seriously, if you don't want surprises, kids are a BAD idea. ;-)

I just don't get why anyone thinks it's less damaging to the human body to cut a NEW hole than to use one that's already there....

IMO if you dont like surprises LIFE is a bad idea.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
Hmmm...possible vaginal tearing vs. definite abdominal cutting????







:







:







:

Hmmm...glad I'm not the only one that was GLARINGLY OBVIOUS to!

*sigh*


----------



## guestmama 9918 (Jan 14, 2008)

I read that statement earlier today, and just found myself thinking how incredibly VAIN. What is the deal with women and their obsession with "youthful" vaginas today? Scheduled csections, "vaginal rejuvenations"--is so much of the sense of sexuality & attractiveness based on vaginal tightness??


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
From Hello Magazine.

"I didn't want any surprises. Honestly, I didn't want any [vaginal] tearing. I had heard horror stories of women going in and having to have an emergency C-section [anyway]. The hardest part was deciding on his birthday. I wanted to leave it up to fate, but at the same time I was ready to be done early!"

- Christina Aguilera, on giving birth to baby Max

Discuss.

Five years ago I would have been horrified and said all kinds of nasty things about her. I was super natural and super crunchy about birth then. But I had a REALLY traumatic birth with my 4 yr old and I would have preferred a planned c-section over that, and even now, the idea is tempting. After what I've been through, I just can't judge.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
I posted this on the Birth Professionals forum.

I just can't believe a doc would say, "Oh, you don't want to tear? No prob. Let's schedule major abdominal surgery instead." The hell?!?!?! Is that going to become another medical reason for a c-s -- tearing phobia????

I have had 2 c/s and just had a VBA2C and had a second degree tear (ouch). I'd do the vaginal w/the tear before the c/s again in a heart beat!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
Five years ago I would have been horrified and said all kinds of nasty things about her. I was super natural and super crunchy about birth then. But I had a REALLY traumatic birth with my 4 yr old and I would have preferred a planned c-section over that, and even now, the idea is tempting. After what I've been through, I just can't judge.

i love humbling experiences. i could have written your post. mama, i had a vbac and it was cool! whatever you decide, you have to do what's best for you. i will admit that a planned c is much better than an emergency c, but i still wouldn't want to plan one "just in case" for me.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

when i read that she was "ready to be done early", i interpret that as she was "trying to avoid stretchmarks". i truly think that's why a lot of women in hollywood have scheduled c's.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello all!

I have removed some posts from this thread that violated MDC's stance on namecalling. Please remember that we are here to promote natural, normal birth and oppose unnecessary medical interventions, _not_ to denigrate or insult individuals who make ill-informed decisions. Please review the user agreement for more information, and PM myself or georgia if you have any questions. Thank you.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm.

Tear (or even episiotomoy): 1/2 inch scar that is usually not even visible to the naked eye...

Cesarean scar: 4 inch scar that never goes away...

Guess she really doesn't THINK, does she?

Probably had the c/tuck anyway. And an earlier c/section to avoid the last-three-week expansion, which is when most stretch marks happen, right?

I want to get superstar famous so people can ask me about MY awesome homebirth experience!!!


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Well according to the ACOG we shouldn't base our birth decisions on fads from famous people. And while I frequently don't agree with the ACOG, I think I'll be "good" and take their advice this time.

Great post!


----------



## chpiper (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N8'sMom* 
I would have thought she would have had the vaginal delivery
and Nicole Richie would have opted for the c section.
Well at least they are both breast feeding.


Are they really both breastfeeding??







That's great news! The past year or two have been great for hearing about celebs happily breastfeeding.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

And she didnt even wait until 40 weeks, but only 37.
She said it was a no brainer and her hardest decision was choosing his birthday!
Its just so crazy to me, on so many levels. OF all the things to consider about labor and birth.

Well she is breastfeeding at least.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

Five years ago I would have been horrified and said all kinds of nasty things about her. I was super natural and super crunchy about birth then. But I had a REALLY traumatic birth with my 4 yr old and I would have preferred a planned c-section over that, and even now, the idea is tempting. After what I've been through, I just can't judge.
yes but you are speaking from experience and valid emotional trauma. she is speaking from ignorance.

meh. I just don't care what people do with their own bodies, if they prefer abdominal surgery to a normal birth, whatever- I just feel a little bad for the baby with the increased risks of being premature, having respiratory problems, etc.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessasMilkMama* 
And she didnt even wait until 40 weeks, but only 37.

Well, that's considered "term" now, don'cha know.


----------



## CommonSenseMother (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I don't think she is a bad mother for making the decisions she did. She has her reason, and whether we agree with her or not I don't believe we should bash her personally. Maybe its not the same decision any of us would make, but it's her choice, her body, her baby. And csections and circumcision for religious reasons are not the makings for a bad mother.

I was happy to read that she is breastfeeding.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

She didn't want any tears in her vagina, but she happily ripped off her son's foreskin.

Nice.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Are they her choices to make? Yes.
Do those choices make her a bad mother? No.
Does that mean the choices are good or even "ok" choices? No.

At Mothering, we are in favor of genital integrity for all humans, and the safest, healthiest birth possible for all mamababies (which is, sometimes, a cesarean surgery birth, but more often is unhindered, natural, normal birth). People who make other choices are not "bad", but those choices may be.


----------



## jennybean0722 (Jun 19, 2006)

Celebs also have c-secs so they don't get as many stretch marks either. Noticed how she had to "decide" when his birthday was. Sigh.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Well, that's considered "term" now, don'cha know.









and this is a whole other topic.







: i went to 44 weeks.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
Are they her choices to make? Yes.
Do those choices make her a bad mother? No.
Does that mean the choices are good or even "ok" choices? No.

At Mothering, we are in favor of genital integrity for all humans, and the safest, healthiest birth possible for all mamababies (which is, sometimes, a cesarean surgery birth, but more often is unhindered, natural, normal birth). People who make other choices are not "bad", but those choices may be.

well said. she has to live w/the c/s trauma and scars. she's not forcing anyone else to have a c/s. yes, i know she is a voice out there saying a c/s is ok, great, whatever, but it is up to all of us to educate ourselves and make our own decisions.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
Are they her choices to make? Yes.
Do those choices make her a bad mother? No.
Does that mean the choices are good or even "ok" choices? No.

At Mothering, we are in favor of genital integrity for all humans, and the safest, healthiest birth possible for all mamababies (which is, sometimes, a cesarean surgery birth, but more often is unhindered, natural, normal birth). People who make other choices are not "bad", but those choices may be.

I agree. I just hate that young girls have so much exposure to this type of thinking, and very little exposure to normal/natural birth


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
She didn't want any tears in her vagina, but she happily ripped off her son's foreskin.

Nice.

This totally sums up the irony of the situation.

The baby will probably mostly be raised by a nanny anyway and hopefully the nanny has a lot better of a mothering instinct than his actual mother.


----------



## Lily Eve (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBZ* 
Wow. Just wow. How much you want to bet that she is more worried about being less tight down there then getting a tear during birth. And penis balloons at the circ. That is just sick.

This is exactly what I thought too. Penis balloons??


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoginisarah* 
This totally sums up the irony of the situation.

The baby will probably mostly be raised by a nanny anyway and hopefully the nanny has a lot better of a mothering instinct than his actual mother.

Umm.... was this really necessary? Like Arwyan said her decision does not make her a bad mother.

Also... not all women who have c/s have "c/s trauma". Also not all women who have c/s have enormous pain 6 days post partum as a PP said. I went home on advil, not in all that much pain. My foot surgery was worse than my c/s.

Having had a medically scheduled premature c/s.... People chosing to have early babies makes me







I wanted to have a vaginal birth and could not, and will not be having one. Having to have one and choosing to have one are very separate things in my mind.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Seriously, if you don't want surprises, kids are a BAD idea. ;-)


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoginisarah* 
This totally sums up the irony of the situation.

The baby will probably mostly be raised by a nanny anyway and hopefully the nanny has a lot better of a mothering instinct than his actual mother.

ouch! come on now!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
I posted this on the Birth Professionals forum.

I just can't believe a doc would say, "Oh, you don't want to tear? No prob. Let's schedule major abdominal surgery instead." The hell?!?!?! Is that going to become another medical reason for a c-s -- tearing phobia????


No, they would probably say "It's ok-we can make a big ol cut from your butt to your vagina called an episiotomy."









Seriously though, I think if you have enough money people will tell you whatever you want to hear.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Thread closed to new posts. The MDC User Agreement requires that we:

Quote:

*Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.*

Quote:

*MDC serves an online community of parents, families, and parent, child and family advocates considering, learning, practicing, and advocating attachment parenting and natural family living. Our discussions concern the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support, information, and community. Mothering invites you to read and participate in the discussions. In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community. Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members.*

Quote:

*Mothering.com is the website of natural family living and advocates natural solutions to parenting challenges. We host discussion of nighttime parenting, loving discipline, natural birth, homebirth, successful breastfeeding, alternative and complementary home remedies, informed consent, and many other topics from a natural point of view.*
Birth and Beyond is intended to be a forum to promote natural childbirth through support, information, education and encouragement. This isn't the place to disparage or ridicule others. Please PM me or Arwyn with any questions or comments. Thanks


----------

